# Mac Upgrade Comparison



## Dewdman42 (Dec 23, 2019)

I recently did a quick analysis of geekbench5 scores, in comparison to my aging 2010 5,1 MacPro as a baseline. I thought others here might appreciate this for considering new mac purchases or hackintosh builds.

Geekbench mac charts: https://browser.geekbench.com/mac-benchmarks

Here is google sheet with data: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nP3OV0THq0wg12JrZTpRWMBSz-Ys6Qu8tPXOGz-noz4/edit?usp=sharing (spreadsheet)
















*Summary*

the nMP kicks ass at multi-core performance, but has relatively mediocre single-core performance compared to other current offerings.

My cheese grater keeps up surprisingly well with some current offerings at multi-core performance. Its even better then a current top end MacMini, for example. The brand new 8 core nMP is only 20% better at multi-core performance! It can't keep up with a 12 or 16 core nMP beasts of course, but neither can any of the other current stuff.

Single core is where my aged cheese grater falls short in every way. All current models blow it away in single-core performance. But the nMP is not the overall winner there either, though it does beat my aged cheese grater substantially enough to be a consideration.

It comes down to whether you want multi-core improvement or single-core improvement:










Cost can also be a factor. I do not feel the 8 core nMP is a good purchase for DAW work. Its performance is mediocre compared to other offerings and still quite expensive. In my view, a nMP should only be considered in 12 or 16 cores. Probably 12 for DAW work as I feel that the extra multi-core performance of 16 cores is not needed for what we do, its just added expense for a diminishing return. So I feel the 12 core nMP would be the right place to be for DAW work, if you are getting the nMP.

But iMac, MacMini, MBP and yes, hackintosh; are also current options worthy of consideration, primarily based on cost and single-core performance. The hackintosh measured above could be built for around $3k, for example and would have PCI slots too. Pros and Cons no matter which way you go.

For the record, I don't plan to upgrade my computer this year. I don't feel the improvements noted justify the cost, with the possible exception of a hackintosh option being cost effective, but I have concerns about the longevity of hackintosh and future OSX.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 23, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> It comes down to whether you want multi-core improvement or single-core improvement



And on whether what you're doing uses lots of cores, as, say, running a DAW does. 

I still don't know what an nMP is, by the way.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 23, 2019)

Also, our upgraded 5,1 + a slave is competitive with all of those.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 23, 2019)

no macbook pro? i think laptops are at a desktop level nowadays, right?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 23, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And on whether what you're doing uses lots of cores, as, say, running a DAW does.
> 
> I still don't know what an nMP is, by the way.



nMP = New Mac Pro (2019)


----------



## Olfirf (Dec 23, 2019)

If anything, I would look for a good deal for the Mac Pro base model - maybe with the internal SSD @2Tb (just because that will not be upgradable - really only if that is not crazy expensive). It is clear that you will overpay a lot, as most of that hardware is pretty mediocre. The only thing that is of good value is the (quiet) design, the upgradability and Mac OS on a usable machine for professionals (the only Apple is offering at this point).
Processors have not made the huge jumps they made in the 80ie, 90ies and 2000s. But there will be new models and in about 3 years you will get the 12 or 16 core Xeon W for A LOT less! The Mac Pro itself will probably not become less expensive, as we expect from Apple. So, buying the Mac Pro base model now is good timing, but upgrading to higher model will become WAY less expensive in a short time.
In the end you will have overpaid more for the hardware as you would have for an iMac or a Mac mini, but only for the base model, as getting enough SSD-space for samples and upgrading the RAM will be cheaper and longer lasting.
For me, it is Hackintosh for now, as it works great until now. But would I go for a real Mac, that would be my route. It will probably last for the next 10 years for our kind of work and the iMac or Mac mini will probably show its limits in less than 5 years.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 23, 2019)

I’ll add a top MBP later today.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 23, 2019)

MBP added


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 23, 2019)

Olfirf said:


> For me, it is Hackintosh for now


I've been heavily investigating this. Quite interested now.

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 23, 2019)

Olfirf said:


> The only thing that is of good value is the (quiet) design, the upgradability and Mac OS on a usable machine for professionals (the only Apple is offering at this point).



The only usable machine Apple is offering for professionals?


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 23, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the i9 8 core refurbished iMac (with 64GB RAM and 1TB SSD). With the 6% Apple Card cash back deal right now, it’s a pretty great pickup if you’re looking for one Apple’s best (if not absolute best) DAW machines right now IMO.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the i9 8 core refurbished iMac (with 64GB RAM and 1TB SSD). With the 6% Apple Card cash back deal right now, it’s a pretty great pickup if you’re looking for one Apple’s best (if not absolute best) DAW machines right now IMO.



Which graphics card did you go with?


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 24, 2019)

tomorrowstops said:


> Which graphics card did you go with?



I didn't have a choice really as it is refurbished - Radeon 575X. Should be plenty of power for Photoshop / Lightroom for me. I don't do anything GPU intensive.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 24, 2019)

5Lives said:


> I didn't have a choice really as it is refurbished - Radeon 575X. Should be plenty of power for Photoshop / Lightroom for me. I don't do anything GPU intensive.



gotcha!


----------

